# Lift Evac.



## skivail (Nov 5, 2008)

Does anybody know of any good lift evac resources?  Do they even exist?  I know there are a few specialty systems out there but I find its hard to find anyone with experience on them.  Does anyone have any opinions on them?
Any info would be appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## Luno (Nov 11, 2008)

well, that all depends on the distances that you're looking at, within 150' there are very effective systems in use at most ski resorts (I just had to go through my lift evac refresher) if you're looking at aerial trams at 200' there are other options...


----------



## skivail (Nov 11, 2008)

It will be less than 150' how ever we are looking to go with a tram style evac.  We are trying to avoid the use of a rescue tee simply because they are not tested to NFPA or UL standards.  Also we want to have one system that can be used for disabled, or very young passengers. We are thinking of using a system similar to Petzls tram evac system.


----------



## rjz (Nov 16, 2008)

We use evac tee's. I don't have experance with the tram systems?? I have done a couple of real evac's and they went OK. They both were with just a few people on line, at the end of the day, in a bad storm. We keep the tee's cached at the top of the mountain and then have seperate evac bags with "belay packs" in them. That way we can hand those out to other staff that are not patrollers but trained in chair evac. This seems to work for us. If we have a disabled/special needs/child guest on line we will work our way through the shives and decend the haul line to get the guest securley on the tee. decendign the haul line doesn't happen that often and is usually reserved for the senior patrollers that have more experance and good upper body strentgh.


----------

